# More Affordable V Link Belt



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the lead and info.


----------



## LeoStCharles (Jan 10, 2021)

I found the same results with my table saw. Also added all steel balanced pulleys that came in a kit with the link belt. Still, a big hurdle to overcome the price for the belt because I'm cheap. worth the money.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm cheap in weird ways too but this was really worth it, even just for the sound and no shudder on shutdown. I put one on my bandsaw too shorty after this. I don't think I need one on my drill press or jointer. I sure wish the miter saw or planer was belt drive instead of the "screaming" direct drive.


----------



## Rodango (Jul 6, 2020)

Nearly, AND I'll say it, $9.00 @ foot…it was cheaper almost 30 years ago when I put one on my JTS10 contractor saw. That I still use, that's in fine shape [saw & link belt]. At the time I was an early adopter. It ran about $3.00 a foot or a lttle more. Drove my mentor nuts! Then he worked with my sw, AND quietly [see what I did there?] went and the same belt one for himself.

But @ nigh-onto $9.00 a foot? I'm considering using link belt for my drill press and jointer. The orice-break is at 100'...I could try being a dealer, buy a roll and piece it out, everyone saves on shippung. Worthwhile idea? Is there a better price around? I'm in Atlanta in case a couple of folks want to go in….


----------

